
Ask HN: Non-Business Books for Business? - AllModules
I&#x27;ve read many of the popular business books. No doubt, there is a lot of great information in there.
But sometimes I like to get a broader perspective since business isn&#x27;t everything.<p>Things like Meditations by Marcus Aurelius and even Fight Club have helped shape my world view and probably my view of running a startup.<p>Are there any books you would recommend? Looking for &quot;not business&quot; books that you find yourself referring back to a lot in your day to day. Movies&#x2F;blogs&#x2F;etc might be acceptable too, but that&#x27;s kind of cheating.
======
mcph
A recent work challenge for me is my decreased productivity and that of my
coworkers during COVID. I'm experiencing a lot of frustration with myself for
not being inured to the general weight of this time and being able to focus
better (a frustration I don't apply to coworkers, for whom I have a lot more
compassion than myself).

I've found myself referring back to The Plague fairly frequently and reread it
last month. It may sound dark, but I find the sameness Camus describes in
humans' reaction to difficult, at-scale problems comforting. It improves my
ability to take it easy on myself (I'm not unique in feeling ennui/despair),
which in turn has dramatically improved my focus. I also feel like it's given
me a bit more context on and empathy for the widely varied reactions I
experience with different folks in my business sphere - investors, customers,
etc.

Business books for unique times :)

